# North West Meet Friday 14th May



## colint (Feb 19, 2010)

We've been offered a great deal by Frodsham GC

There will be coffee and bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes, and then 2 course meal. There will be a trophy for the winner and a couple of prizes (plan is to keep prizes basic to keep cost down, will be winner, longest drive, nearest pin and wooden spoon)

Total cost will be Â£35 each. The normal visitor green fee is Â£42 !!

I'm waiting for confirmation of tee times but looks like it will be 10am onwards. I'll be paying a deposit to the club of Â£50 so can you please all confirm your availablility. We should be able to get space for a few more if anybody else fancies it.

www.frodshamgolf.co.uk

Provisional list was:

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c ? 
forefortheday 
vig ?
evita4 
njd 
Junior
jedsta20
MarkS + Neil + Mike
mono217
tincup
teatime72 
centuryg5 
tonecapone
whereditgo


----------



## colint (Feb 19, 2010)

First tee will be 1036


----------



## Junior (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Colin

Count me in, do you need the cash upfront ?


----------



## tincup (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Colin
I am a definate for this


----------



## colint (Feb 19, 2010)

No need for cash up front, I'll pay the deposit and we can settle on th day


----------



## centuryg5 (Feb 19, 2010)

Colin, Im In,.... defo..... May I offer to donate a bottle of Scotch,for the worst score submitted ????


----------



## colint (Feb 19, 2010)

Cheers Century, Im sure I'll enjoy it !


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 19, 2010)

Colin, Can you put me down as a possible as i won't know until nearer the time.

Frodsham is a cracking course with good facilities and they always offer a good deal.

Anybody whose not played it, they'd be hard pushed to find a better track imo. Â£35 is a superb deal.

Hopefully GM could donate a decent prize??


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Feb 20, 2010)

Not my business really but how is mono217 able to go, shouldn't he be at school? Like i will be


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 20, 2010)

Colin,

I'm in, add my mate Duncan (owner of your old clubs!) in too


----------



## centuryg5 (Feb 21, 2010)

Not my business really but how is mono217 able to go, shouldn't he be at school? Like i will be
		
Click to expand...

Pete As you say."None of your business"


----------



## ball_basher (Feb 21, 2010)

is there anybody going from the manchester area who will be driving, i would love to be there but i dont drive .


----------



## Doh (Feb 22, 2010)

Colin count me in I've also played Frodsham good course.

Happy where abouts are you in Manchester?


----------



## ball_basher (Feb 22, 2010)

hi, 

im from urmston not too far from the motorway


----------



## gjbike (Feb 22, 2010)

Just booked a days annual at leave at work so am in


----------



## Doh (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy i'm sure I can pick you up. Pm me your address with post code and a contact mumber.

Cheers Rick


----------



## jedsta20 (Feb 23, 2010)

You can still count me in Colin,possibly 1 more but I'll let you know soonest. Jed.


----------



## ant2611 (Feb 23, 2010)

Not my business really but how is mono217 able to go, shouldn't he be at school? Like i will be
		
Click to expand...

 hes doing gcse's and is off for around six months he said


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Feb 23, 2010)

Not my business really but how is mono217 able to go, shouldn't he be at school? Like i will be
		
Click to expand...

 hes doing gcse's and is off for around six months he said
		
Click to expand...

O maybe I won't be at school either then haha im doing GCSE's aswell


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 24, 2010)

Colin can you add another.

My mate Gary would love to attend


----------



## colint (Feb 24, 2010)

Done, we're up to 11 confirmed and 1 maybe so plenty of space left


----------



## evita4 (Feb 24, 2010)

I am now a confirmed too.  Please add me to the list


----------



## colint (Mar 3, 2010)

Any more takers for this ? If you were on the original list and can't make it please let me know

Thanks


----------



## TonyN (Mar 4, 2010)

put me in the hat, im off and its 20 mins away. Do u need deposit?


----------



## colint (Mar 4, 2010)

I've paid Â£50 to the club, we can settle up on the day


----------



## TonyN (Mar 5, 2010)

Excellent, Colin we should really meet up for a knock. Where do you play?


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Mar 6, 2010)

I may be able to make it but don't put me on the list yet as I don't know for another week or two


----------



## colint (Mar 6, 2010)

Play at Prenton Tony, happy to play anywhere when I get my clubs back from Taylormade after they've had the kids in the sweat shop glue them back together with some more pritstick


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi I'm new here and would like to join up for this if that's ok with everyone.


----------



## colint (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Crazyface, you're more than welcome. I'll add you to the list


----------



## mono217 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am a possible just finding out the date of my gcse final's dates so will tell you as soon as possible.

Thanks connor


----------



## colint (Mar 18, 2010)

No problem connor, will add you to the maybe list


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2010)

Colin add me to the definate list please pal i will be there.

Cheers pal


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 3, 2010)

Add me to the list please.


----------



## colint (Apr 4, 2010)

Now at 16 confirmed:

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c 
forefortheday
Gary
Duncan
evita4
Junior
jedsta20
tincup
centuryg5
hippygilmore
tonyn
crazyface
grumpyjock


----------



## vig (Apr 5, 2010)

Did I fall off the list?


----------



## colint (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry Vig, had you down as a maybe, my mistake

Colint
gbike
Doh
stuart-c 
forefortheday
Gary
Duncan
evita4
Junior
jedsta20
tincup
centuryg5
hippygilmore
tonyn
crazyface
grumpyjock 
vig


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2010)

just a littled bump for this meet, should be a cracker as frodsham is always in good nick.

I know a few of the northwest boys are at inverness as we speak but this is only a few weeks away and looking forward to it.


----------



## colint (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll sort out the tee times for this in the next few days. First tee is 1036, currently we have 17 players so we'll have to have a mixture of 3, 4 and 2 balls.

If there's anyone that you particularly want to be paired with let me know.


----------



## evita4 (Apr 28, 2010)

Colin I am unfortunately going to have to drop out for this one due to a short notice commitment.  So 16 now equals 4 x 4 balls.  Apologies for the let down.


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2010)

Not fussed Colin, will play (hack it around) with anyone


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Colin,I have no preference to whom i am drawn with,thank you.


----------



## tincup (Apr 29, 2010)

Im not fussed Colin, I will also hack it around with anyone


----------



## Crazyface (May 5, 2010)

Any news on the pairings for this?


----------



## colint (May 5, 2010)

Gents

Can you let me know your handicaps so we can get a decent spread for the draw, down to 15 so will probably go out as 5 x 3 balls

Colint	12
gbike	14
stuart-c	22
forefortheday	
Gary	
Duncan	
Junior	
jedsta20	18
tincup	
centuryg5	10
hippygilmore	14
tonyn	        19
crazyface	
grumpyjock	
vig


----------



## gjbike (May 5, 2010)

13.8 and going the wrong way


----------



## TonyN (May 5, 2010)

19.3. Dont ask!


----------



## vig (May 5, 2010)

13 but playing like a drunk with no legs at the moment.
Appologies in advance if you have no legs and a drunk


----------



## tincup (May 5, 2010)

7 for me


----------



## Junior (May 5, 2010)

16


----------



## forefortheday (May 5, 2010)

19.3. Dont ask!
		
Click to expand...

Bandit 

Sorry Tony couldn't resist!

Duncan 24 

Gary 14 (I think I'll confirm)

28 for me Colin.

(Yes I can get a letter of the teacher to prove it)


----------



## centuryg5 (May 5, 2010)

]19.3. Dont ask! 

Tony.Colin Wanted your H/cap,not the size of your Boots 

Click to expand...


----------



## colint (May 5, 2010)

Colint 12
gbike 14
stuart-c 22
forefortheday   28
Gary      14
Duncan    24
Junior    16
jedsta20 18
tincup    7
centuryg5 10
hippygilmore 14
tonyn 19
crazyface 
grumpyjock 
vig      13


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2010)

13.9

Would be higher if I had played more comps !


----------



## vstrom1 (May 6, 2010)

Hi Col, would like to play in the Frodham outing as have not played it b4..

Can you pls. slott me somewhere in the field..not particurly bothered whom I am drawn with (but will be going with Century G5..)

My h'cap 16

Cheers


----------



## colint (May 6, 2010)

Will do mate


----------

